# Colostrum working ...Believe it PLZ! Must Read



## cooldude

I have IBS-PI....its "D" predominant though. I have been experimenting with much stuff since last 2 years. I finally can say i have found a product which gives me 100% relief from my D symptoms an. Since the last 30 days going for 1 BM per day (3 and 4 on the Bristol Stool Scale). My schedule is 2-3 colostrum capsules in morning on empty stomach 30 min prior to breakfast and taking lactobacillus sporogenes powder with it.And just 1 capsule 30 min before dinner without any probiotic. i take a proiotic of mixed strains once a week only.Also would like to tell you that i am following a normal diet since 25 days. i had tears in my eyes after the BM, never felt better....rather normal.... I just want to share with you cause I want all of you reading this to get rid of your symptoms. I pray to god to give everyone here on this forum their normal stress free,,, happy go lucky life back.Its also cured my GERD and hyperacidity totally...... and my flatulence ie gas is cured 90%...although i think 10% is the normal amount produced....Please people give colostrum capsules a try.... Also if you search research articles you will find that colostrum increases the mucosal lining and thus decreases permeability of intestine so that allergic reactions are reduced....Also it maximizes absorption of nutrients due to increased mucosal lining........there are many scientific articles related to colostrum.Other thing most important,,,,,I met a Doctor, he is a MD in qualification, he himself suffered from ulcerative colitis, IBS-D,,,, He took colostrum capsules for 1 year and his colonoscopy after 1 yr treatment showed NO ULCERS!!!! I was excited to hear this from the doctor himself....He takes colostrum capsules everyday as a maintainance dose....it is because of him i was introduced to colostrum.Guys you decide whats best for you,,,,I just shared my genuine experience.....Love you all, wish you a speedy recovery and a normal happy life







..will pray to god for everyone suffering from IBS-D...Take care.P.S - i also read the secret from rhonda bryne...its good for inspiration


----------



## BQ

So glad to hear you are doing so well! Thanks so much for letting us know what has helped you! May your success continue!


----------



## Jimbob94

Thank you for posting this, cooldude. I'm very happy for you that you're feeling better and i hope you continue to do well!I suffer from IBS-PI so i think i'm going to look in to what you've just mentioned because it sounds worth a try. Many thanks, James


----------



## cooldude

thanksyou james, I hope colostrum works for you too.my ibs-pi was due to food poisoning and then antiiotics IBS-PI leaves us with a dysbiosis,,,a gut without proper bacterial balance and inflammation which causes increased permeability of intestine which in turn generates allergic response to food.Also include a probiotic. It will flourish the normal flora....Earlier i was feeling my intestine was kind of leaky and weak. Now i am getting a healthy feeling. Its really helpingThe persistent diarrhea also damages the mucosal lining. Colostrum increases the mucosal lining (this can explain how it heals ulcerative colitis).Here are research papershttp://jn.nutrition.org/content/131/4/1256.shorthttp://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1365-2036.2002.01354.x/fullhttp://www.ajcn.org/content/72/1/5.shorthttp://www.icnr.org/home-page/colostrum-is-safe-and-effective-what-one-of-the-worlds-leading-physicians-has-to-say.html


----------



## Mo26

Hi cooldude,Thanks for posting this information as I have been reading up on colostrum lately and was considering trying it myself, just wanted to know what do u mean by Ibs-pi? What dose the pi stand for? Also can u please provide me with the names/ brands of the supplements you were you using. As I have no idea of which brand or type I should try, that would be greatly appreciated. Or if you have any recommendations or any specific details I should be aware of when trying these products?ThanksMo


----------



## Jimbob94

Thank you cooldude, that information definitely makes sense to me. I was just wondering, are you supposed to take the supplements on a permenant basis or can you stop taking them at some point? I'd really appreciate it if you could keep us updated with how you're doing with it all if that's alright!Thanks again,James


----------



## cooldude

HI, sorry for late reply....I am doing great with colostrum.IBS-PI is Irritable bowel syndrome post infectious....this kind of ibs occurs after a infection(food poisoning), gastroenteritis or a bad viral infection.....In IBS-PI......The basic reason is the damage to the intestinal mucosa due to chronic diarrhea along with the altered gut flora ....i had chronic mild inflammation in my endoscopy and colonoscopy was normal without a biopsy, but i bet there must be mild inflammation...there is microscopic inflammation to the intestine which also increases intestinal permeability........i have already put up links to how colostrum can benefit you.I use Immurich capsules but if you find them expensive you can search on amazon.com for alternative...i think symbiotics capsule is a good option based on review... (http://symbiotics.com/) Another question to take capsule or powder form....i go for capsule as it releases the colostrum in the intestine which is our main area of concern....powder form will require more dose so as to reach the intestine.....Also colostrum is suitable for lactose intolerant people so no need to worry.....Also if you read reviews people have been ibs symptom free for years after using colostrum.....but personally in addition to colostrum i recommend a moderate use of probiotics too, so that the bad bacteria dont grow......Lancschic there is no need of prescription for colostrum its just a supplement...just read my above posts it shows the benefits of colostrum also google search you will find many good things about colostrum.....colostrum is very healthy,,,,,i am sure it will stop your "D" once and foreverJimbob i am going to take the supplement forever because its healthy for hundreds of reasons,,,,,you wont get flu, cold or any silly allergies....its all the way beneficial...and yes i am doing very well,,,very normalWish you a speedy recovery and love you guys.....A hug to all..


----------



## cooldude

My schedule is 3 colostrum capsules in morning on empty stomach 30 min prior to breakfast and taking lactobacillus sporogenes powder everyday.And just 1 colostrum capsule 30 min before dinner without any probiotic. I also take a proiotic of mixed strains once a week .


----------



## Mo26

Thanks for getting back with that information cooldude really appreciate it, also i wanted to ask you the brand of the probiotic powder that you are using and how much? the reason i ask is because i have had ibs for 3 years now and have tried various products with minimal effect, but i want to try things that other people have, that have proved beneficial for them. Thanks for getting back and wish u all the bestThanksMo


----------



## cooldude

http://www.thorne.com/Products/Gastrointestinal-Health/prd~SF758.jsp -------lactobacillus sporogenes.... 2 capsules everyday http://www.vsl3.com/ ----- mixed strain probiotic...one capsule once or twice a week http://www.amazon.com/Thorne-Research--Bacillus-Lactobacillus-Sporogenes/dp/B000FGXO0W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340875213&sr=8-1&keywords=lactobacillus+sporogenes....Mo just see the review of this product it has kept someone symptom free for 5 yrs!!!! lactobacillus sporogenes is amazing... just read the product review(IBS, celiac, gluten allergy) ,, i need not explain much







...Take 1 capsule of *VSL3 *once or twice every week it will be enough to repopulate your flora and with the lactobacillus it will survive more...dont overdo vsl3 as it relieves constipation too.....Also a particular brand may or may not suit you......the main thing is while in a ibs-d flare... avoid supplements with flavours,,,try to take the simplest thing without artificial flavours and sweetners....Please follow a easy for the stomach diet when you start taking the colostrum and probiotics for at least 7-10 days....then later you can add small quantities of other food....i eat 3-4 slices of pizza without the "D" now....earlier i used to get bad indigestion and lots of gas by the same....All the best. these are dietary supplements so no need to worry for prescription,,,it is as good as taking vitamins.Also people who find this useful please share your views......


----------



## seljo

thank you for your reply. What do you think, will this colostrum be ok?colostrum


----------



## cooldude

its not okay.....it contains magnesium stearate which causes diarrhea....http://www.21stcenturyvitamins.com/products.asp?i=326&c=3&sc=12


----------



## seljo

cooldude said:


> its not okay.....it contains magnesium stearate which causes diarrhea....http://www.21stcenturyvitamins.com/products.asp?i=326&c=3&sc=12


Hm this could be the problema, becouse all colostrum products i can buy online in UK have magnesium stearate...what type o colostrum are you taking? (link?). Magnesium stearate could cause diarrhea but i dont know how much of it is in this colostrum pills...hm hm


----------



## seljo

i found another one, this should be ok? it doesnt have magnesium stearate in it.colostrum without magnesium stearate.


----------



## BQ

Ask for it here maybe???http://www.nahs.co.uk/nahs/show_ExhDetails1.asp?exhibitorid=exhiReg62


----------



## Mo26

Thanks for getting back, i have been checking online aswell and it seems to difficult to find a product without magnesium stearate in the uk but as mentioned in the previous post by cooldude he mentioned symbiotic colostrum, symbiotic products are available in the uk from ebay sellers and few online stores but there are a couple of varieties in the symbiotic brand im not to sure as to which one would be best one, dose anyone have any suggestions or recommendations before i order? Also about the probiotic strain lactobacillus sporogenes i have found conflicting reviews about this strain as there has been more research done on other strains with more promising effects especially for 'D'. Any particular reasons for using this strain of bacteria as a probiotic? Although saying this i have ordered the probiotic lactobacillus sporogenes but it contains magnesium stearate. My only concern is that i have already purchased the probiotic and paid for it, so should i use the product? This is the information that i have come across online i have posted some links aswell if people can have a look and get back to me and let me know what the think.Thanks Mohttp://www.food-info.net/uk/ff/sporogenes.htmhttp://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/probiotics-diarrheahttp://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/herbal/msg0419240511091.html


----------



## cooldude

try it if it others you then dont take it,,,,whats more important your health and well being or money spent? ....its ur health for sure 100%...so leave the probiotic if mg stearate bothers you.......hey this one is good though its devoid of mg stearate http://www.thorne.com/Products/Gastrointestinal-Health/prd~SF758.jspAlso why this particular strain???answer- l.sporogenes survives stomach acid,,,,,it creates a healthy environment for good bacteria......so in additio to l.sporogenes take a capsule of mixed strain probiotic like vsl3 once or twice every week......so that other good bacteria may flourish in the healthy environment which is already created by l.sporogenes,,,,, so l.sporogenes daily with mixed strain once or twice a week.......once the gut is well balanced with beneficial bacteria, everything will be fine


----------



## cooldude

yeah seljo this one looks fine indeed http://www.colostrum.gen.nz/colostrum_uk.htmtake the one without flavours and take capsule and dont buy chewable colostrum as it may contain additives like sweetners and flavours......


----------



## seljo

cooldude said:


> yeah seljo this one looks fine indeed http://www.colostrum.gen.nz/colostrum_uk.htmtake the one without flavours and take capsule and dont buy chewable colostrum as it may contain additives like sweetners and flavours......


Thank you very much. I order like u said. Lets hope it will work. I have ibs-PI to. Nothing works for, me lets hope this will help.


----------



## Mo26

Thanks for getting back cool dude, think i will try the probiotic i ordered with the colostrum and see how i get on. I will keep people updated on how it goes for me and how my body reacts to it, if other people can keep me updated how it goes for them if they have altered the dosage or anything that could maybe benefit anyone else just let everyone know that would be greatly appreciated. Wish everyone one the best hope everyone gets better soonThanks Mo


----------



## cooldude

you all are welcome.....I would again like to tell you the following-""""please take 2 or 3 capsules of colostrum 30 min prior to breakfast in the morning on a empty stomach.....and one capsule 30 min before dinner""" Please avoid food which triggers "D" at least for 7-10 days. Eat a bland diet so that the colostrum may achieve a significant contact time with the intestineAny more questions are most welcome....I am very happy to help......Wish you all a happy life......everyone will be IBS free for sure ...God bless all


----------



## StellaMuro

Hello all, I am going to try this regiment out as well. Amazon seems to have just about all that I'd need but I'm going to go to my local Vitamin Shoppe and see if they've got any on hand, so as to bypass the shipping costs and wait time. I am an IBS-pi sufferer after landi in e hospital for a week w food poisoning/salmonella. This particular website has already made me feel so much more a part of a real community of sufferers, it's really helping my outlook. I started taking Florastor a couple days ago, but I think something like the VLS3 that cool dude suggested might be more beneficial. I have no medical background to back that ahahah but I will go for just has out anything these days. Thanks for all the recommendations and thanks for asking all the questions about brand and doses and all that, bcnI was definitely wondering that too!Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cooldude

hey people....any update on anybody who started using colostrum acidophilus...I am doing fine guys.... wish you all a healthy stress free life....


----------



## cooldude

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2012/jun/24/how-colostrum-help-athletes?newsfeed=true


----------



## StellaMuro

Thank you so much for all this discussion. Between the initial suggestion from cool dude, and all the awesome clarifications the rest of you asked for, I have purchased some colostrum, a probiotic, and a multivitamin. I have been taking 2 colostrum plus a probiotic everyday for about 6-7 days now, and for the last three mornings I have gone to the bathroom only once. <---- that's is damn near a miracle. And the bm isn't some bright orange dust cloud either, it's relatively normal looking. I'm almost in shock over the while thing to be honest. When you are relegated to 6 sometimes 7 movements in a few hours, you have a hard time believing that ONE the whole day is even possible, never mind your new reality. I almost don't trust it yet. Like I am going to have to go to the bathroom at night somewhere important. It used to be that I was always going in the morning, for hours, making doing anything in the morning like going to work, or an interview, nearly impossible. I got used that. And I used to say "dear god I just wish I could reverse the cycle somehow--- be fine in the morning and bathroom-ridden at night". And now that I am only going once in the morning, I feel like I will be goin all night now, and beginning to think I'm getting what I asked for. That is both good and bad hahah. I am going to a concert tonight and i am already anxious about that, but on top of it I am worried that all the backed up poop I didn't get rid of this morning will decide to come out in the middle of the show... And I'll be wishing I had just spent the hours going in the morning like usual. Interestingly, I have not been going at night, so I probably don't have to worry about this actually happening. At any rate, I followed cool dudes advice, though I couldn't find any sporogene powder, so I got it in capsules, and I feel like I notice a prominent difference. I will check back again in a couple days to update. Thanks again, bc this is a tremendous relief to my life. I highly recommend ppl try this regiment. Oh... I've also cut out anything tomato sauce. I think tomato sauce has been killing me recently. Every time I have it, there's a problem.


----------



## cooldude

hi Stella ... i am very happy with your results..... yeah tomato sauce others normal people too, so us with ibs have to be more careful.....i strongly believe that the colostrum will further work for you, i just hope you dont eat anything that will trigger the ibs symptoms.... follow a bland easy to digest diet for at least 2-3 weeks for very good healing of the intestine,,,,just imagine years of ibs that damaged the intestine cant be repaired easily...it is going to take some time....the more time you eat the easy for the tummy diet the more your intestine will heal......of course you can start addig little amounts of variety of foodproducts you want to eat later on........but its easy to understand that processed/junk foods cant be a healthy option...a big hug to stella for her progress, please be happy and dont let your anxiety rule you,, when ever you get some anxiety ....just take a deep breath and picture a happy smile of you and say to yourself "i am happy person because i have nothing to worry"I wish everyone a IBS free and stress free life........ *life is important , the poop isnt*


----------



## StellaMuro

Thanks.... its been a very long road these last few years. i am relatively young, 29, and just never thought i would develop IBS-D/IBS-PI. ever! I used to be spontaneous and fearless. Now i am hesitant and anxious. I developed generalized anxiety disorder about 6 months before the IBS-PI. Boy does that combination take a chunk out of your life and out of your personality. It affected work, play, sleep, relationships...you name it. Ive SORT OF learned over time how to cope w the anxiety and how to deal w that when its happening, but IBS just seemed like both a catalyst to and a symptom of the anxiety, so I could never attack it. If i was anxious I felt like my stomach turned against me. If i was having an IBS morning, my anxiety would come out about responsibilities i have that morning. deadly cycle. As i begin trust the results if this colostrum regiment, I am hoping that the cycle will be interrupted, a road block put up. I will no longer need to worry about morning responsibilities, thus aleviating the anxiety preciously associated. I have a lot of faith in this working, okay mostly hope, and Im trying to eat lightly, follow my plan, and allow for the possibility of a bad day or two. Im trying to change my mental outlook and like un-train myself out of the worry and the avoidance. I went an saw Roger Waters The Wall last night at Yankee Stadium in NY and the whole concept is that a wall fets built up as the album progresses to te point of total disconnection and isolation between the band and audience; the last song screams "Tear Down the Wall!!!!" and the Wall crumbles down. I hve felt particularly connected to that metaphorical wall, as we often build walls bc of our conditions- everrything bad is just "another brick in the wall". To the point where we dont leave the hoise, dont want to talk to anyone, lose our job, wreck a relationship, embarass ourselves, get humiliated, ---- isolation ensues. It is time for me personaly to "tear down the wall" and peek through the holes and reaquiant myself with life ad activities and plans and responsibilties. I wish everyone here the best of luck and if you havent listened to the Wall in its entirety, do it. Find your own meaning within it but so many of the songs conmect in some kind of way. <3PS: my last post said i was worried about the show and worroed aboit having to go at the show... everything was fine. I had mini anxiety waves a few times bc it was about 105 degrees w no breeze an I dont do well in the heat anymore, but i kept cold water and a pretzel by my side and i managed. I felt like i MIGHT have to poop a couple times but i willed it away and only used a bathroom once during the show, just to pee. success!


----------



## XXXBerto55

Hey CoolDude, I think you might be somewhat wrong about the Colostrum as I have been taking it for some time. I think what it actually does is feed the probiotics which causes the effects to magnify. I'm thinking it's actually the particular probiotic you are taking in combination with the Colostrum. Possibly this particular probiotic reacts strongly with colostrum (I know Sac Bolardi does as it turned my bowels to rock). I'm testing this out though and ordered your probiotic which will be here Wednesday. Since reading your article, I did up my Colostrum dosage and it did slow me down for a while, but that hasn't kept up. I take fish oil, probiotics, vitamin, and colostrum twice a day anyway. That's why I am thinking it might be your probiotic strain. I'll post how it goes.


----------



## cooldude

XXXBerto55, it was not god who introduced me to colostrum, it was science and scientific literature along with scientific people..........but initially while starting the regime *i took colostrum without probiotic* for 2 days and it worked wonderfully.....you are right about the proiotic strain it is useful indeed...i got additional benefit after adding sporogenes You can search google scholar for Published research on colostrum gut healing properties...here is a patent which says colostrum for IBS http://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/WO2006019960other scientific research papers includehttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15023652http://gut.bmj.com/content/44/5/653.abstracthttp://www.clinsci.org/cs/100/0627/cs1000627.htmhttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0271531702003731http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1871141307000121


----------



## cooldude

XXXBerto55.....also i would like to remind you fish oil has a laxative effect, i have tried fish oil and it was okay


----------



## XXXBerto55

cooldude said:


> XXXBerto55.....also i would like to remind you fish oil has a laxative effect, i have tried fish oil and it was okay


Interesting, I never thought about it being a laxative (I looked it up and appears laxative effects are mild). Maybe I will try without the fish oil for a while. I did try to read some of the original papers you provided, however, I am too stupid (and have too short an attention span) to understand a lot of it. I'll check out some of your new links tonight. I'm really surprised you got benefit from the colostrum alone as I've been taking four a day since reading your original posts and it doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## solutionseeker80

Hey!! I was wondering if it's safe to take colostrum if you can't tolerate milk?? Dos anyone out there use colostrum with great success that can't tolerate Milk?I have had a lactose intolerance test but it came out negative so I assume I am just reacting to some else in the milk.Solutionseeker80


----------



## jmc09

Is it possible its actually the VSL3 probiotic that's helping you as this probiotic has been recommended in people with both IBD an IBS?


----------



## cooldude

VSL3 will work but as you can see from my earlier posts,,,,i have met a doctor who himself was a ulcerative colitis patient whose ulcer was healed only by colostrum ... so the main thig helping is colostrum,,,, when i took vsl3 alone it worked only for 10 days and after that it did not do well..


----------



## cooldude

hi guysss...just want to tell you one incident......my sister is normal and i have ibs....my sister and i ate spicy chicken andpizza.....she got watery diarrhea ,,and i just got soft formed poop







she was amazed that i just got soft poop while she got watery diarrhea......now she got interested in colostrum too !!!!!*hey just an update i am fine guys ,,,,, i am doing very well ...... and i have stopped probiotics since a week.have you guys started colostrum? What are your updates*


----------



## StellaMuro

well i was going great for like 10 days... until i had a very anxiety invoking event. i had to take two 4 hr state exams for a teaching degree IN ONE DAY and i dont know what i was thinking w that one bc i was an anxious wreck and that just destroys my stomach without fail. im in such a state, all those butterflies/adrenaline just festers right in my stomach, that i get this terrible, orange diarrhea that practically dissolves as soon as i flush the toilet. it just looks bacteria ridden and angry. i have to go 6-7 times every 15/20 min. i woke up 2 1/2 hrs in advance just to accommodate for it luckily. sooooo... that day my colostrum and probiotic did NOT protect me. anxiety/stress trumps all-- it is so damaging to the body. by some grce of god i got through both exams w no issues (thx to waking up so early). i didnt eat a single thing from about 4pm the previous day simply bc i wanted an empty stomach, didnt eat breakfast bc eating breakfast always causes problems, and disnt eat lunch bc i didnt want to mess w the luck i was having. so i took those two exams back to back on an empty stomach having anxiety attacks for 8 hours. horrible, horrible day. OTHER THAN THATTTT!!! ive been okay and i am happy w how things have improved for me. my florastor just ran out but id purchased another probiotic before so i will start that one now. i hope that my issues yesterday were just bc of anxiety and not bc my supplements are wearing off like some ppl have complained. only way to find out is to keep at it i guess. i have yet another exam on wednesday (apparently im a glutten for punishment) so hopefully i dont hve any issues w that one. i did just see a post in another topic about taking an immodium at night, and that that has helped someone w the multiple movements in the am. i brought an immodium w me to the test yesterday but ive never taken one before and i was so afraid it would react badly. any opinions on taking an immodium at night before bed? do you think it will wear off aroud morning and cause morning diarrhea thus making it pointless? if i have morning diarheea shoukd i take it in the morning? how long does immodium generally last beore you feel the urge to go? is it a terrible urgency or is it more natural? ive always struggled w urgency- like when i get that first feeling, ive got about 2 min to get to a bathroom, so i worry that w immodium, itll be similar.


----------



## seljo

hello, im taking colostrum for 3 days now. 2 in the morning and 1 at bed time, and no effect...how long does it take, that colostrum starts to work?


----------



## XXXBerto55

I adjusted my pills as well down to 2 colostrum in am, 1 at night and the OP's probiotic with no change. I also take a multi-strain probiotic twice a day.


----------



## StellaMuro

seljo said:


> hello, im taking colostrum for 3 days now. 2 in the morning and 1 at bed time, and no effect...how long does it take, that colostrum starts to work?


I cant speak for Cooldude, but I noticed a change within a couple days. I too take 2 in the morning and one at night. I also take a pro-biotic. This regiment is not fool proof, nor is it 100% guaranteed. As you saw in my earlier post, I had a bad day the other day, where I don't think it'd have mattered if I took 600 colostrums. But I can tell you it's BETTER. I'm happy and satisfied with BETTER for now. I've also heard that taking a half of an Immodium (or any generic version) at night (or in the morning) can help because its not as intense as a full dose, and it keeps your BM in there a little longer to help get rid of all the water, thus resulting in a bit harder BM. It apparently does not stop you up the way 1 or 2 full doses might do. I have not tried this idea yet, but I am considering it bc I have some exams coming up and they are in the morning. In fact, I have a test tomorrow. So maybe I will try a half an immodium in the morning and see what happens. Everyone is different. Perhaps the colostrum idea isn't for you. It's only one of many home-tested regiments that people toy around with. There a ton on this site in general. Don't get discouraged. Colosturm is good to take regardless of its effects on your IBS.







So at least you know that much. May want to try adding a multi-vitamin as well... i got the chewy ones, for like 8$ at the grocery store. People with IBS-D tend to have vitamin deficiencies that can only add to the issues. So maybe add one of those as well. I'm no doctor, and I only started trying things a few weeks ago, dealing with this IBS D for years before I even considered there might be remedies like this. I vowed to try as much as I could. So far, for me, the first one I tried seems to have a positive impact. Don't be discouraged. just keep looking around.. its all an investment into your well being. Who knows, maybe in a week my diarrhea will come back and I will be complaining on here haha.. but so far, I'm ok. It took a couple days to work, if that, and its been 1-2 movements a day, down from 6-7 or more <-- so long as major anxiety isn't involved..bc that trumps all. Are you anxious? do you have an anxiety disorder? I do, and its hard to treat IBS D and expect major changes when I havent really treated the anxiety. I feel like a double whammy would result in better effects wholistically. I don't like Xanax though, which is what was Rx to me, it makes me feel cracked out. I'm looking into Valium, which I've been told is much less intense. Anyway, good luck


----------



## cooldude

heys guys sorry i have been stuck in some work lately........Hey people i dont endorse or promote any product hence i use the word "colostrum" and not any particular brand......It really working for me so i put a post so that people can benefit from it......It worked for me almost after 2-3 days i guess..... i think it would have worked from 1st day but for initial 2-3 days i took colostrum after breakfast and dinner.. And i found no effect... but when i took it before breakfast on empty stomach with water,,,,i found good effect the very next day.....The first thing in the morning i do now a days is take 2 capsules of colostrum with 1 glass of water....and drink more water later. I am having my breakfast after 1 hour after taking the capsules.....I have stopped my proiotics after 45 days,,, since i think my gut flora is regenerated well and its holding......I am less gassy without probiotics..... But you need a initial round of probiotics to populate the gut with good bacteria.......There are three options you can tryOption 1) 2 or 3 capsules of colostrum on empty stomach before breakfast with l. sporogenes. then mixed strain probiotics with lunch. And 1 colostrum capsule at dinner with.Option 2) No Probiotics,,,,I have found that some people dont need probiotics as they have no effect with them and usually relieve their constipation whereas in some people they cause constipation...individual response to probiotics varies....... 2 or 3 capsules of colostrum on empty stomach before breakfast And 1 colostrum capsule at dinner .Option 3) Take 3-4 colostrum capsules on empty stomach before breakfast with water. *I have tried these all options one by one serially.....I am on the third option and feeling great.....Hey guys please avoid trigger foods while using colostrum and please have some hope. Hope is essential for healing. Wish you all a very happy life. I hope everyone will focus on a happy life.*p.s- My brother in law has ulcerative colitis and IBS,,,he started taking colostrum just a week before i started....He is feeling very good now and has reduced the dose of Asacol. He just take half the asacol he was prescribed. He thinks he is healing as he has gained weight(i can assure),,,,,,less bathroom trips,,,formed stools


----------



## cooldude

Hey guys any update...how is it going for you


----------



## seljo

Not working for me yet...taking 2 at the morning and 1 at bed time for 1 week now. I will increase dose in the morning on 3.


----------



## StellaMuro

cool dude: been going great still. still down to 1-2 BMs a day. they are cramp free and definitely more solid though still notthe way they were before i got sick... but definitely so much better. the combination of these supplements and the fact that i cut out anything tomato sauce based, has really improve my daily life. as we speak i am on a mini vacation for five days and i hve not worried once if i would be trapped in a bathroom for 2 hours, delaying everyone we're with and ruining my trip; becaue honestly up until this regiment was successful thats exactly what would have happened. in fact, two other people on this trip were having stomach issues (one constipation an the other diarrhea) and it was RIDICULOUS that I was not somehow included in that! i take two colostrum and a probiotic either w breakfast or slightly after, i feel a little nauseous if i take it all on an empty stomach, and then i take a multivitamin at some point, no set time, and one more colostrum before bed (so three a day total). being that im on vcation ive been rather careless in my food intake (though strictly no tomato sauce), fried oreos, philly cheese steaks, and lots of beer... i should be in the bathroom all morning but im not! I almost did it just to see how well this regiment would work under such conditions and it held up. i was very happy. granted, i have no anxiety this week. in two weeks i will be taking a big exam (again) and i will be curious how it holds up then bc it hasnt held up so well on days i am having anxiety attacks. im upset that this hasnt been working for other people but everyone is different and there are some great suggestuons on this site that are as varied as the people who suggest them... just gotta try different ones. i got lucky on my first try i guess!anyway, you asked for an update and im doing well so far.... thanks again


----------



## Jimbob94

For about 3 weeks now I've been taking Symbiotics (High IG) Colostrum- 2 tablets before breakfast + 2 in the evening; Bacillus Coagulans- 1 or 2 tablets a day; and the VSL probiotic- one sachet once a day. Unfortunately I've yet to see a real improvement, though I have had a couple of slightly better days within the period I've been taking the supplements, however I wouldn't necissarily accredit that to the supplements. cooldude, do you think that the combination could take longer to work for some people than others? Thank you


----------



## seljo

Im taking colostrum for 2 weeks now and no improvement...


----------



## cooldude

i think there is more than one reason for what you are saying...Some people have c.difficile infection,,,,,,some have SIBO.....some have giardia.....And also one reason is the indvidual response to various supplements, medicaments varies person to person...i have a friend who is cured of IBS. he is very normal. the only thing he did is librax for 2 months and a diet of fruits and vegetables without any spices and additives. He had good rest too.....he suffered for 6-7 months with IBS-PI.....slowly his symptoms disappeared and are never back again.i have also struck the goldmine of cause IBS believe it or not. I believe its the imbalance between sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous system. IBS makes us weak and we rest a lot, become couch potatoes.....Our sympathetic system goes to sleepy state..and parasympathetic system is dominant.....sympathetic system slows digestion and elimination and decrease GI motility whereas parasympathetic increases digestion and excretion,,GI motilityhttp://www.fitness.com/articles/284/sympathetic_and_parasympathetic_nervous_systems.phpOnce we get our balance correct we will beat ibs. Also have you experienced that when we are happy and are on vacation or doing some activity our symptoms disappear for the time being. This is due to a temp balance and also physical activity releases endorphins(feel good hormones)......All the best .. IBS will disappear from everybodys life. I pray. God bless all


----------



## StellaMuro

Hi everyone... In addition to Colostrum, I found another suggestion onlineHer name is heather and has had ibs for years and years... Through trial and error she has eventually developed an amazing regiment for people with IBS. There's a little kit you can either get something called acacia powder, peppermint oil gels, and she even has recipe books and cookbooks for IBS. She is very thorough in her remedies, all are certified organic, kosher, etc... Her products are available on her site and even on amazon. Zillions of positive reviews. I just ordered a new supply of my colostrum, and added "Heathers Tummy Tamers" Acacia powder and peppermint oil gels. look the stuff, they are very well known and well researched remedies for IBS, particularly IBS D. I can't yet speak for their efficacy as I only just ordered it all today but I hope that some of you at least look into it and read what she has to say. I personally was very happy to have found it, and like most of e people in the testimonials, I can't mbelieve I didn't find this sooner. I will keep you updated once instant the regiment. I ran out of colostrum two days ago but have continued my probiotic and multivitamin, and I've been ok. Just reorderd my colostrum.Heathers website: google "Help for IBS Heather". This won't let me post her actual Website completely


----------



## Lucas

This seems to work for alot of people so I think I will give it a go. I'm trying to getting most of every off amazon so if you could tell me some good substitutions to your brands or even suggest any you see on amazon. Here is I have will be getting so far-Symbiotics Colostrum-Bacillus Coagulans (formerly Lactobacillus Sporogenes)- I may just order the VSL#3 off of their site.Any and all comments/suggestions are welcome


----------



## jmc09

Lucas said:


> This seems to work for alot of people so I think I will give it a go. I'm trying to getting most of every off amazon so if you could tell me some good substitutions to your brands or even suggest any you see on amazon. Here is I have will be getting so far-Symbiotics Colostrum-Bacillus Coagulans (formerly Lactobacillus Sporogenes)- I may just order the VSL#3 off of their site.Any and all comments/suggestions are welcome


VSL 3 is one of only a few supplements actually found to have some success with both IBD and IBS sufferers so I would start with that myself.


----------



## cooldude

my update....My ibs was quite under control with colostrum....I had a few days with 2-3 loose BMs in morning.....So gone to doctor,,,,stool test revealed ecoli, proteus, streptococcus.. Doc says only proteus can cause ibs like symptoms. and suggested it might be present since 2 yrs and giving me IBS D .Now on last day of Levofloxacin(7 days 500 mg). Everything seems cool now. Actually i am much better.My doc says i am having bacterial imbalance hence the antibiotic is helping me.*I just brought vsl3* . going to try from day after tomorrow. Doc suggested not to take probiotic bacteria with antibiotic since it may give a resistant gene to pathogenic bacteria. he prescribed me S.boluardii instead of bacterial probiotic.and suggested to start vsl3 after antibiotics. I am going to continue colostrum since its a gem of supplement.Going to continue colostrum as it helped me despite the underlying proteus ..Also adding vsl3.... going to kill this ibs once and for all


----------



## jmc09

cooldude said:


> my update....My ibs was quite under control with colostrum....I had a few days with 2-3 loose BMs in morning.....So gone to doctor,,,,stool test revealed ecoli, proteus, streptococcus.. Doc says only proteus can cause ibs like symptoms. and suggested it might be present since 2 yrs and giving me IBS D .Now on last day of Levofloxacin(7 days 500 mg). Everything seems cool now. Actually i am much better.My doc says i am having bacterial imbalance hence the antibiotic is helping me.*I just brought vsl3* . going to try from day after tomorrow. Doc suggested not to take probiotic bacteria with antibiotic since it may give a resistant gene to pathogenic bacteria. he prescribed me S.boluardii instead of bacterial probiotic.and suggested to start vsl3 after antibiotics. I am going to continue colostrum since its a gem of supplement.Going to continue colostrum as it helped me despite the underlying proteus ..Also adding vsl3.... going to kill this ibs once and for all


Please let us know how the VSL 3 works as I would be very interested.


----------



## seljo

Vsl 3 didnt work for me..


----------



## Moises

seljo said:


> Vsl 3 didnt work for me..


I tried VSL 3 years ago and it did not help me.I tried colostrum years ago and it did not help me.I tried Bacillus Coagulans based on this thread. I took 2 capsules per day for 30 days and it did not help me.I have been experimenting with kefirs. I think that I get a barely perceptible benefit with Lifeway plain kefir. I have tried a few other brands, including a goat milk variety, and they did not seem to help. As I said, if Lifeway kefir is helping me, it is helping me just a very little bit. This has made me curious about making my own kefir from "grains" rather than using commercial kefirs, like Lifeway.


----------



## bksbab

cooldude said:


> I have IBS-PI....its "D" predominant though. I have been experimenting with much stuff since last 2 years. I finally can say i have found a product which gives me 100% relief from my D symptoms an. Since the last 30 days going for 1 BM per day (3 and 4 on the Bristol Stool Scale). My schedule is 2-3 colostrum capsules in morning on empty stomach 30 min prior to breakfast and taking lactobacillus sporogenes powder with it.And just 1 capsule 30 min before dinner without any probiotic. i take a proiotic of mixed strains once a week only.Also would like to tell you that i am following a normal diet since 25 days. i had tears in my eyes after the BM, never felt better....rather normal.... I just want to share with you cause I want all of you reading this to get rid of your symptoms. I pray to god to give everyone here on this forum their normal stress free,,, happy go lucky life back.Its also cured my GERD and hyperacidity totally...... and my flatulence ie gas is cured 90%...although i think 10% is the normal amount produced....Please people give colostrum capsules a try.... Also if you search research articles you will find that colostrum increases the mucosal lining and thus decreases permeability of intestine so that allergic reactions are reduced....Also it maximizes absorption of nutrients due to increased mucosal lining........there are many scientific articles related to colostrum.Other thing most important,,,,,I met a Doctor, he is a MD in qualification, he himself suffered from ulcerative colitis, IBS-D,,,, He took colostrum capsules for 1 year and his colonoscopy after 1 yr treatment showed NO ULCERS!!!! I was excited to hear this from the doctor himself....He takes colostrum capsules everyday as a maintainance dose....it is because of him i was introduced to colostrum.Guys you decide whats best for you,,,,I just shared my genuine experience.....Love you all, wish you a speedy recovery and a normal happy life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..will pray to god for everyone suffering from IBS-D...Take care.P.S - i also read the secret from rhonda bryne...its good for inspiration


After using colostrum for 2 weeks I had a sudden weight gain of 6 pounds with no other change in my diet or lifestyle. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Siea

I followed Dr. Snow plan some year ago (turned out it wasn't as magical as he made it sound). It was similar to this with some added stuff.But the Colostrum and the probiotics was the most important ingredients...Did not work. I guess some ingredient alone like colostrum for example could help while say the probiotics made me worse. Hard to tell since I tried everything at the same time.


----------



## lisahermes

Has colostrum helped anyone with fecal odor/leaky gas?


----------



## ninjabike

Hi there,I am new here and have IBSD.What is meant by BM and GERD.Thanks


----------



## MSM

Cool dude,

How are u? R u still doing well and are u able to eat a more normal diet?


----------



## ptnfl

May I ask how many mg of the Colostrum you take (3x a.m. one time p.m). Thank you.


----------



## Grant8

k


----------



## Grant8




----------



## Grant8




----------



## Grant8




----------



## urbanfresh

Grant8 said:


> Hi cooldude,
> 
> firstly I do not have problems with IBS, I do not have any problems with digestion at all, what I do have to tell you though is that the company I work for makes 2 products that have been proven to help with a condition like yours, one is colostrum powder, the other is sylliflor. I'm the technical manager for this company and it is my responsibility to produce these products so I do know what I'm talking about. Let me first tell you a little about our colostrum, we're at the moment researching the use of colostrum for newborn children with severe digestive problems and the results are extremely positive, we have tested colostrum on people who have had open sores on various parts of their bodies for years, these sores healed very quickly and their own doctors were a little baffled to say the least, we're at the moment helping several cancer patients who have severe problems after chemo to have a better life and it works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself take 20g of colostrum powder per day, I use this much because I do resistance training and it helps me produce lean muscle mass quite quickly and I'm never ill, by the way I'm very close to being 50 years old, but don't feel it, my son is 17, when training he was taking 50g per day and has a body that most would be envious of, and again, he is never ill.
> 
> Now to the sylliflor which is flea seed husks with a special coating to make it crunchy and to stop it turning to jelly when it comes into contact with water, this has proven to be extremely effective in the treatment of diarrhea, we helped a man not so long ago who had picked up a parasite in South America which left him with a lifelong problem with diarrhea, it was so bad that he had a toilet in the van that he travels around in, we started him on sylliflor and he no longer has the toilet, we can also coat this product with calcium and colostrum.
> 
> Hope it helps to know that there are products out there that can help.
> 
> Regards, Grant


Sounds promising! I have bad IBS-D. Where can I buy these products?? I live in the UK.


----------



## Brownish72

For those interested; there is a product by Pro Symbiotics. They make a colostrum powder thats affordable, and lactose free









I'm about to start it soon


----------



## Grant8

I don't want you to buy them, I would like to send you a sample so that you can try them, I want your feedback on this, but these products must be used alone, no interference, these are natural products that we've spent years developing.


----------



## Grant8

for those in doubt, colostrum is very low in lactose


----------



## Grant8

urbanfresh said:


> Sounds promising! I have bad IBS-D. Where can I buy these products?? I live in the UK.


----------



## Grant8

To everybody else out there, I'm only trying to help, but I would like some of you to try these products for me, I'll send them without cost I only need feedback if these products work for you, and if it does spread the message please


----------



## Grant8

Last, but not least,, I'm a Scotsman living and working in Denmark and have a BSc in forestry, have worked in many fields and had many experiences out here in the world, have myself suffered from severe illness and have battled many a year.


----------



## kat_hy

StellaMuro said:


> well i was going great for like 10 days... until i had a very anxiety invoking event. i had to take two 4 hr state exams for a teaching degree IN ONE DAY and i dont know what i was thinking w that one bc i was an anxious wreck and that just destroys my stomach without fail. im in such a state, all those butterflies/adrenaline just festers right in my stomach, that i get this terrible, orange diarrhea that practically dissolves as soon as i flush the toilet. it just looks bacteria ridden and angry. i have to go 6-7 times every 15/20 min. i woke up 2 1/2 hrs in advance just to accommodate for it luckily. sooooo... that day my colostrum and probiotic did NOT protect me. anxiety/stress trumps all-- it is so damaging to the body. by some grce of god i got through both exams w no issues (thx to waking up so early). i didnt eat a single thing from about 4pm the previous day simply bc i wanted an empty stomach, didnt eat breakfast bc eating breakfast always causes problems, and disnt eat lunch bc i didnt want to mess w the luck i was having. so i took those two exams back to back on an empty stomach having anxiety attacks for 8 hours. horrible, horrible day. OTHER THAN THATTTT!!! ive been okay and i am happy w how things have improved for me. my florastor just ran out but id purchased another probiotic before so i will start that one now. i hope that my issues yesterday were just bc of anxiety and not bc my supplements are wearing off like some ppl have complained. only way to find out is to keep at it i guess. i have yet another exam on wednesday (apparently im a glutten for punishment) so hopefully i dont hve any issues w that one. i did just see a post in another topic about taking an immodium at night, and that that has helped someone w the multiple movements in the am. i brought an immodium w me to the test yesterday but ive never taken one before and i was so afraid it would react badly. any opinions on taking an immodium at night before bed? do you think it will wear off aroud morning and cause morning diarrhea thus making it pointless? if i have morning diarheea shoukd i take it in the morning? how long does immodium generally last beore you feel the urge to go? is it a terrible urgency or is it more natural? ive always struggled w urgency- like when i get that first feeling, ive got about 2 min to get to a bathroom, so i worry that w immodium, itll be similar.


Hey Stella. I definitely recommend taking the Imodium the night before, especially if it is for an event the next morning. I find that Imodium sometimes makes me feel a little nauseous when I first take it before the effects come in. Therefore, if I know I have to be running the next morning for something important I take one at night and am perfectly fine the next morning. I have never had a problem with it wearing out. In fact, I actually get the best results the day after as opposed to the day of taking it. It's usually always best IMO to try to stop the problem before as opposed to do something while it's happening. Hope this helps!


----------



## kat_hy

cooldude said:


> my update....My ibs was quite under control with colostrum....I had a few days with 2-3 loose BMs in morning.....So gone to doctor,,,,stool test revealed ecoli, proteus, streptococcus.. Doc says only proteus can cause ibs like symptoms. and suggested it might be present since 2 yrs and giving me IBS D .Now on last day of Levofloxacin(7 days 500 mg). Everything seems cool now. Actually i am much better.My doc says i am having bacterial imbalance hence the antibiotic is helping me.*I just brought vsl3* . going to try from day after tomorrow. Doc suggested not to take probiotic bacteria with antibiotic since it may give a resistant gene to pathogenic bacteria. he prescribed me S.boluardii instead of bacterial probiotic.and suggested to start vsl3 after antibiotics. I am going to continue colostrum since its a gem of supplement.Going to continue colostrum as it helped me despite the underlying proteus ..Also adding vsl3.... going to kill this ibs once and for all


Could you give us an update? Have you gotten much better??


----------



## fancy1

Hey there "cooldude"... going on faith and a lot of hope for success of using Colostrum without the magnesium stearate... ordered from the UK site and to avoid the shipping I have purchased 6 bottles of this product. I figure it works for more than just the IBS and so it will be a benifit at any rate and when it cures my IBS I will be so estatic... I truly cannot wait for my shipment to come.... I will keep everyone posted...


----------



## kat_hy

fancy1 said:


> Hey there "cooldude"... going on faith and a lot of hope for success of using Colostrum without the magnesium stearate... ordered from the UK site and to avoid the shipping I have purchased 6 bottles of this product. I figure it works for more than just the IBS and so it will be a benifit at any rate and when it cures my IBS I will be so estatic... I truly cannot wait for my shipment to come.... I will keep everyone posted...


How have your results been thus far? I am interested how colostrum is working for others....


----------



## CooldudeAgain

Hello Friends,

Firstly, I would say i am really deeply sorry for not being on the forum for so many years. I was busy with other aspects of life. I am sorry i could not revert back to you people. This forum gave me hope and help. I forgot my email-id associated with Cooldude account and hence I have created this new one.

My feedback - I am completely IBS-D free since around 5 years. Last four years my weight has been consistent at 70 kilos (earlier it was 48 kilos). I have stopped colostrum long back. I am taking intermittently VSL3 and Vit-B12 supplements. Now I am able to digest foods which my healthy family members find difficult to digest.

I welcome all your queries and will try to respond at the earliest.

Be Strong, Be Healthy, You will beat IBS 100%


----------



## Cure.IBS

Hi
i have been diagnosed with PI-IBS for 8 months after i had got food posioning from salmonella. 
My symptoms are not very bad, except that I am losing wieght rapidly (7kg in 8months).
i get nausea every morning on waking up and clears up by mid day. stools are loose. and nausea get worse on eating certian foods.
There is intolerance to some foods, which i have managed to reduce from my diet.

i have consulted dieticians and tried to increase the number of meals from 3 to 6, but to no avail. I am trying to take in as many carbs and protein as i can. main source of my carbs is bananas and rice. main source of protein is chicken, meat and fish. main source of fats is nuts. Iam also taking a protein supplement each day. yet my weight loss does not stop.

Visited several gastroenterologists all of whom said your reports look all normal, and you only have anxiety issues.Had an endoscopy as well which was normal. CBC normal. CRP and FC negative. Currently taking no medications.

Would appreciate suggestions, especially to gain back weight.


----------

